# Yamaha Service



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Well its time to do some maint on my engine. Normally I have it done at the marina, but right now I am broke.. :'( School tuition is due next month. I have a 70 2 stroke, what exactly goes into a yearly service? Spark plugs, lower unit oil change but what else? Thanks for the direction guys.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Fuelfilter on engine and fuel water separator,water pump impeller, grease fittings, silicone lube power head, and what you already stated


----------



## twitch (Mar 4, 2007)

I'd also install a new thermostat(if it wasn't done at last service) and make sure the poppet valve isn't crusted up with salt deposits.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't forget to pull the prop to inspect the hub and shaft.
Clean out the old grease, re-lube and reinstall.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

